# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Se necesita Capataz /Encargado en terreno agricola Sullana-Piura  URGENTE

## florentinogh

Se necesita Capataz - Encargado de terreno agricola en Piura. 
- Experiencia con el manejo de personas en campo.
- Conocimiento en el cultivo de banano orgánico.
- Disponibilidad inmediata. 
Se ofrece buena remuneración. 
Consultas e informacion al correo: juangamarram@hotmail.com
Y al RPC: 976225219Temas similares: Piura: 88 Has con Agua a 20 minutos de Piura, junto a Autopista del Sol (Piura-Sullana) BUSCO TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 35 A 50 HA - EN LAMBAYEQUE O PIURA VENTA DE TERRENO EN SULLANA - PIURA Piura: 35 Has. con agua a 1 Km. de la autopista Piura - Sullana con agua. Vendo terreno en sullana - piura

----------

